# My heavily planted tank!



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

So after discovering a small tear in Mr. Fish's fin on Tuesday:










I decided it was time to get rid of the two fake plants in my tank and replace them with real ones. Now the tank only has real plants (8 of them!). I just put in new plants (the two wysteria and hygrophilia), so they have to spread out a bit but I'm so excited! I had to take pictures NOW!

From left to right it is hornwort, hygrophilia, Christmas moss (in the pot) wysteria, anubias, crypt wendtii, java fern (it has at least eight babies growing on it!), wysteria. Thankfully, we have a lot of tanks at home for me to dish out the java fern babies and hornwort/wysteria prunings on XD.




























And... I still want more! I think I need a bigger tank XD

Any suggestions for arrangements are welcome! Especially if you think I'm blocking too much light from any one plant. I just moved the crypt up a big so it's on the stairs of the bridge.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That looks AWESOME!! Great job!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you! I think I'm just addicted to the plants as I am to betta fish. Mr. Fish is having a blast exploring now. So many new plants for him to wiggle between!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How long have you had the plants in there?

The reason I'm wondering is because they look like they're doing great but I think the rocks you have in the bottom of your tank will inhibit root growth and eventually stunt the plants. 

Very nice arrangement though. Looks really good :thumbsup:


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

The anubias and java fern have been in there for 3.5 months (neither of which should be buried in a substrate)... the java fern is resting on gravel in the pot and has attached itself there. The crypt is potted and has been in for 1.5 months, so have the Christmas moss and the hornwort... the wisteria and hygrophila (which is potted) have been in there for two hours.

I have gravel, I just haven't put any in the tank because I like being able to clean easily. Does wisteria need to be planted? That's the only thing in there that I could see having a problem.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

That's gorgeous! How big is your tank?


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Canuck Fins said:


> That's gorgeous! How big is your tank?


Thank you! Five gallons.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Your tank looks AWESOME!  really beautiful! Those big bunches of plants look fantastic! Where did you order from?


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Everything but the java fern and anubias is from www.plantedaquariumscentral.com.

The hornwort is from two HUUGE packs that I put in a bigger tank at home (I only ordered one! XD). They were way too big for this! Haha. So I took HALF of a few stems (too tall, too!).

I only ordered one thing of wisteria, but I got two!  Haha, I guess they love to give extras.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice! =]


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job....your tank looks awesome.....the wisteria will work as a floater or planted...its a pretty easy stem plant to grow....you can even propagate from a leaf...let it float until it sprouts roots and then plant or with the mother plant- pinch the top and plant the stem and it will root and the pinched plant with get bushier......the leaves you strip off-let them float and usually within a week or so they will have roots..if not toss them

Potted will be fine-you can even use potting soil in your pots-use gravel in the bottom of the pot, wet potting soil-pot the plant and top with more gravel so the soil will not float...the weight from the gravel, pot and wet potting soil will help keep it submerged and the potting soil will make the plant grow better/faster...provided that you have the right lights and it looks like you do by the way your plants are growing.....

Only problem I see.....you need more tanks...laffs......


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Great job....your tank looks awesome.....the wisteria will work as a floater or planted...its a pretty easy stem plant to grow....you can even propagate from a leaf...let it float until it sprouts roots and then plant or with the mother plant- pinch the top and plant the stem and it will root and the pinched plant with get bushier......the leaves you strip off-let them float and usually within a week or so they will have roots..if not toss them
> 
> Potted will be fine-you can even use potting soil in your pots-use gravel in the bottom of the pot, wet potting soil-pot the plant and top with more gravel so the soil will not float...the weight from the gravel, pot and wet potting soil will help keep it submerged and the potting soil will make the plant grow better/faster...provided that you have the right lights and it looks like you do by the way your plants are growing.....
> 
> Only problem I see.....you need more tanks...laffs......


Thank you so much for the information! I'm going to be watching this leaf that's floating around now.  I'm sure my mother would love it if I filled all of her tanks with wisteria on my trips home. Haha.

I might re-pot the plants in potting soil, then. Right now they're just in some type of foam that they came in.

I have access to a few more tanks (five more - two are empty 10g just asking to be divided and filled with bettas!). I see a horrible creation in progress!


----------



## boro (Jan 20, 2011)

Great tank, so many plants!
.
.
.


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

That is like a betta dream home! Looks great!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

ah.. I didn't know they were potted. They should do fine that way


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> ah.. I didn't know they were potted. They should do fine that way


Aha! I guess that means I did a good job hiding the pots! XD


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

boro said:


> Great tank, so many plants!
> .
> .
> .





> That is like a betta dream home! Looks great!


Thank you! It's so nice having live plants.  You get the gratification of keeping a fish AND plants healthy.


----------

